# Kitchen Sink Water Pressure Poor



## oiler (Jan 5, 2005)

Just finshed getting our 05 25 RSS ready for the year and I have poor water pressure to the kitchen sink and the outdoor sink (hot or cold)
I'm hooked up to city water and i've got good pressure everywhere else
Any ideas or thoughts
Jeff


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Try removing the aerator and cleaning the screen. James


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Look at the connections for the faucet also.....sometimes building debris is in the line and restricts pressure.

Steve


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> Try removing the aerator and cleaning the screen. James


X2 on the aerator

Bob


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

campfirenut said:


> Try removing the aerator and cleaning the screen. James


X2 on the aerator

Bob
[/quote]

X3 on the aerator. The first time I cleaned it (for the same reason) I couldn't believe the stuff that was in there. (Not sure what some of it was - kinda fuzzy.) And we were using that water for COOKING and COFFEE and TEA!









That's when I put in an under-sink filter that supplies a dedicated drinking water spigot at the kitchen sink.

Mike


----------



## oiler (Jan 5, 2005)

yep you guys are right it was both aerators plugged up!
Thanks for the suggestions


----------

